# Changing HR44 from wireless Connection to Ethernet



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just had my HR44-500 installed last week. They also installed three C41-700 clients and one HR24-100 (replacing an HR20). The HR20 and the HR44 are shared. The installer said he couldn't do a wired Ethernet connection on the HR44 even though I had the Ethernet connection right there. He said for Whole Home, he had to use the built in wireless. 

A wireless connection (at least mine) is too slow. I've been waiting an hour for a movie to download. When I had my HR20 wired, it was almost instant. I want to do a wired connection on the HR44. I tried to just connect my Ethernet cable but it continues to use the wireless connection.

Can I switch to the wired Ethernet connection without loosing whole home and sharing with my HR24? If so how? I haven't been able to find how to get the HR44 to recognize the Ethernet connection and ignore the wireless connection. I haven't dug too deep into the network setting for fear I may mess up the whole home settings.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well first this may not be your issue and likely isn't, but, to switch to wired is actually far easier than your think. Plug it in and then hit the red button or do a menu restart. It will grab the wired upon a reboot instead of wireless. No settings to change. 

And it won't affect anything else. Your Whole Home Service will work fine after switching. The hr44 acts like a bridge unlike the hr 2x units.


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope, didn't work. In Settings>Info & Test>More System Info under Network it says Wireless: connected Ethernet: Deactivated (Wireless Configured). I suspect I will have to go into network setup and manually do this but I not really confident in dong it correct.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Can you turn off the wireless of your router and then try it ?
This way it would not have a signal to lock onto.


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

My understanding is the HR44 has an "internal CCk" that works wirelessly. To connect the HR44 using Ethernet, do I need an external CCK or can I just plug the Ethernet into the HR44 and change a setting somewhere?


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jimmie, I may try that but the fact that it is indicating the Ethernet is "deactivated" makes me think I need to change a setting.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It would possibly do that. It might be programmed to look for a wireless connection first and if it finds one it deactivates the Ethernet connection.
I do not know this, just guessing here.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My understanding is the HR44 has an "internal CCk" that works wirelessly. To connect the HR44 using Ethernet, do I need an external CCK or can I just plug the Ethernet into the HR44 and change a setting somewhere?


Connecting an ethernet cable a doing a red button reset will disable the built in wireless and connect using the ethernet


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I found this on the solid signal site.

The HR44 Genie DVR gives you options you didn't have before. The HR34 could act as its own Cinema Connection Kit -- in other words run ethernet into it and it would provide internet service to all your other receivers. The HR44 does this too, but it takes networking a step further. It includes a wireless adapter built in so that you can disconnect your cinema connection kit altogether and connect to your router wirelessly!

The setup function is built into the "Connect Now" menu when you are first setting up the DVR. 
If you want to use it with a *cinema connection kit*, because you're not in wi-fi range, you have that option as well. 
The HR44 will behave perfectly, configuring itself automatically for your existing DIRECTV network. Streamlining the network connection process is very important for new installs, and if you're the sort who doesn't like looking at extra black boxes, it's important to you as well.

There have been various rumors that there will be a truly wireless DIRECTV receiver, one that doesn't need a coaxial cable. This isn't that receiver, and the folks at the Consumer Electronics Show weren't talking, but putting wireless networking in the DVR certainly points to something like that in the future. Oh well, we will have to be patient...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There is no setting to change it. Maybe you are having network issues from your router or something. Once you plug in the hr44 via Ethernet cable if you reboot it will ignore the wifi. Trust me in this one I have done it plenty if times.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I found this on the solid signal site.

The HR44 Genie DVR gives you options you didn’t have before. The HR34 could act as its own Cinema Connection Kit -- in other words run ethernet into it and it would provide internet service to all your other receivers. The HR44 does this too, but it takes networking a step further. It includes a wireless adapter built in so that you can disconnect your cinema connection kit altogether and connect to your router wirelessly! 

The setup function is built into the "Connect Now" menu when you are first setting up the DVR. 
If you want to use it with a cinema connection kit, because you’re not in wi-fi range, you have that option as well. 
The HR44 will behave perfectly, configuring itself automatically for your existing DIRECTV network. Streamlining the network connection process is very important for new installs, and if you’re the sort who doesn’t like looking at extra black boxes, it’s important to you as well. 

There have been various rumors that there will be a truly wireless DIRECTV receiver, one that doesn’t need a coaxial cable. This isn’t that receiver, and the folks at the Consumer Electronics Show weren’t talking, but putting wireless networking in the DVR certainly points to something like that in the future. Oh well, we will have to be patient...


The only point in adding a separate DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit is if you don't have an Ethernet cable next to the unit. Plugging in Ethernet directly works as well as wifi. 

Basically the hr44 has a wired and wireless DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit built in and it gives priority to the hard wired automatically if its plugged in. Something else is causing his issue.


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

peds48, I'll try it again. It didn't work the first time I tried. I'll also reset the router and modem too


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you have anything else you can plug into the Ethernet cable to make sure it's working right?


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yea. I'm going to plug in my laptop and see. I'm recording two shows now so I'm gonna wait to do the reset.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea. I'm going to plug in my laptop and see. I'm recording two shows now so I'm gonna wait to do the reset.


Make sure the WiFi is off


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Might you also have a wired DECA somewhere in the system? Anyway a reboot should cure it if the ethernet cable and ports are solid. 

Good luck!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I never had to change any settings to get wired working. I just plugged in the ethernet cable.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have my HR44 and 24 Ethernet wired connected, the same way I had the HR22 connected also, So the tech should just connect the Ethernet that was already there for both boxes and leave it at that, I don't think the tech went on the menu for network setup since it was already configured with an IP address, It so much faster on MRV from 44 than the HR22 playing back on the HR24.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BHYDE-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am getting a genie next week. 

If they bring out the H44 and the wireless is too slow for useful OnDemand, can I use the DECA device that I was using before I sent back one of my DVRs? It is a little rectangular device that is connected to my router by ethernet cable and to the SWM by coax. It was installed when they installed whole home.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just 'supervised' two installations of a 44 and genie clients for a friend and my MIL. On my MIL account, they charged her $21 for a CCK. (44 and 2 genie clients was free).

But on both, the installer brought a 44 and insisted that they had to do wireless.

At some point, I'll install a CCK on both.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IIRC the techs are being told on HR44 installs that using wireless is the preferred connection method.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wireless is the first option to connect if this is the first time an HDDVR is connected to the internet in a customer set up. If a customer already has a Broadband DECA, that is to be used first. if the customer has a WiFI DECA, that should be removed and use the HR44 built in WiFi


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have my HR44 and 24 Ethernet wired connected, the same way I had the HR22 connected also, So the tech should just connect the Ethernet that was already there for both boxes and leave it at that, I don't think the tech went on the menu for network setup since it was already configured with an IP address, It so much faster on MRV from 44 than the HR22 playing back on the HR24.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


You know that there is zero reason to hook up the Ethernet cable to the HR24 if you already have your hr44 Ethernet connected. And I hope you have a bsf on the HR22. If not that could cause issues down the road.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BHYDE-1 said:


> I am getting a genie next week.
> 
> If they bring out the H44 and the wireless is too slow for useful OnDemand, can I use the DECA device that I was using before I sent back one of my DVRs? It is a little rectangular device that is connected to my router by ethernet cable and to the SWM by coax. It was installed when they installed whole home.


Yes, you can use the DECA, or simply ethernet into the '44, but not both!


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

BHYDE-1 said:


> I am getting a genie next week.
> 
> If they bring out the H44 and the wireless is too slow for useful OnDemand, can I use the DECA device that I was using before I sent back one of my DVRs? It is a little rectangular device that is connected to my router by ethernet cable and to the SWM by coax. It was installed when they installed whole home.


That device should still work fine though you could eliminate it if you want.



JACKIEGAGA said:


> I never had to change any settings to get wired working. I just plugged in the ethernet cable.


Is that built straight into the firmware?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> And I hope you have a bsf on the HR22. If not that could cause issues down the road.


I replace the HR22 for the 44, but your right that the HR24 shouldn't need to be on Ethernet, since the HR44 acts as a bridge to the other boxes wirelessly, or am I wrong?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No that's almost exactly right. And its the better way to do it as well.

It doesn't do it wirelessly, it actually runs the signal over the coax, the entire point of the deca system which is based on moca, that DIRECTV uses.

Just unplug the Ethernet cable from the HR24, reset network settings and reboot the HR24, and you should be good to go.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a wired CCK. When I got the HR44 I just plugged in the cables from the previous DVR. If I wanted to get rid of the CCK, I would remove the CCK & just plug in an ethernet cable to the HR44 & then maybe reboot all DVR's?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HDJulie said:


> I have a wired CCK. When I got the HR44 I just plugged in the cables from the previous DVR. If I wanted to get rid of the CCK, I would remove the CCK & just plug in an ethernet cable to the HR44 & then maybe reboot all DVR's?


Julie-

You've got that right.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent, thanks. I'm going to do that this weekend. The CCK is mine, right -- I could give it to someone else?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do believe so! I have mine in a box in the closet, don't think anyone will ask for it back....


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Excellent, thanks. I'm going to do that this weekend. The CCK is mine, right -- I could give it to someone else?


It is your and you can give it to someone else. However, I believe that I've read here that it needs to be reset in some fashion before it can be used with an account other than the one on which it was originally installed. Hopefully someone who knows more about this can point you to the reset instructions or tell me that I don't know what the hell I'm talking about and I'm remembering things that didn't actually happen.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The CCK is not tied to an account. In order to be used on another network, they unit must be reset by pressing and holding the red button on the back 30 seconds


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there any advantage in using the ethernet connection as opposed to the cck?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes: Power consumption. If ethernetted directly to the box you can —and should—remove the CCK.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I WANT MORE said:


> Is there any advantage in using the ethernet connection as opposed to the cck?





Laxguy said:


> Yes: Power consumption. If ethernetted directly to the box you can -and should-remove the CCK.


A downside is if the HR44 is down then any other boxes (non RVU clients) that might be using something from the internet, like YouTube, Pandora, DoD, or GenieGo transcoding something from a HD DVR other then the HR44 will be interrupted.


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I got mine working. I had to shut everything down (modem, router, HR44). My wireless router was also my wired switch and I couldn't figure out if/how to turn of the wireless and keep the wired switch working. So, I put a switch I had laying around in the line and connected the Ethernet starchy to the HR44. I left the wireless off. Turned the modem on and booted up the HR44 and it connected via Ethernet. I turned on my wireless router and everything else connected up to it. So far so good.


----------



## litig8r187 (Oct 17, 2012)

But as long as the HR44 was "seeing" my wireless network, I could not get it to connect via Ethernet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

litig8r187 said:


> But as long as the HR44 was "seeing" my wireless network, I could not get it to connect via Ethernet.


Excellent.
Thanks for the update and glad it is working for you now.


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

So my HR44 was installed using DECA even though I have ethernet hookups at each receiver location. Should I just stick with the DECA or would I see an improvement in speed/performance by switching to ethernet?

If I would, what's the process for doing that myself?

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bryanw3535 said:


> So my HR44 was installed using DECA even though I have ethernet hookups at each receiver location. Should I just stick with the DECA or would I see an improvement in speed/performance by switching to ethernet?
> 
> If I would, what's the process for doing that myself?
> 
> Thanks!


It would help to know the model of the other receivers


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Describe your setup so more.

Number and type of receivers, how they are hooked-up, how they are networked, any CCKs. etc.


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> It would help to know the model of the other receivers


OK, I have the HR 44 and one C41.

I'm pretty new to this, so I can only tell you that each is hooked up only using coaxial but they're connected to the internet. And I know the installer did not use wireless because he didn't ask for my password for the network.

My FiOS router sits in my closet, and he hooked an ethernet cable from it to a DirecTV DECA that, I assume, feeds internet through coax. What else can I answer?

Basically I want to ensure I'm getting speed that's fast enough for streaming HD video. My FiOS connection is 50 down/25 up.

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Did he put the deca right behind the hr44? You are set perfect now for the most part. You could remove the deca and plug the Ethernet into the hr44 and have the same result if you like. All you'd be doing is removing an extra power using device it won't change speed or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Did he put the deca right behind the hr44? You are set perfect now for the most part. You could remove the deca and plug the Ethernet into the hr44 and have the same result if you like. All you'd be doing is removing an extra power using device it won't change speed or anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


The DECA is in the closet just inches from my FiOS modem/router.

Sounds like he set me up well. This guy knew his stuff! I was impressed as he went through the on-screen setup how fast he could move with the remote.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So my HR44 was installed using DECA even though I have ethernet hookups at each receiver location. Should I just stick with the DECA or would I see an improvement in speed/performance by switching to ethernet?

If I would, what's the process for doing that myself?

Thanks!


What do you mean your HR44 is connected via DECA and your other receivers via Ethernet? Do you also have a CCK installed?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you mean your HR44 is connected via DECA and your other receivers via Ethernet? Do you also have a CCK installed?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
I think he meant he just have the RJ45 wall plates


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> I think he meant he just have the RJ45 wall plates
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Right, sorry. That was unclear. I mean I have the ability to use ethernet at both of my TV locations. The wall plates are there, but not in use. The only cords going to each box are HDMI, coax, and power.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I think he meant he just have the RJ45 wall plates


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Right, sorry. That was unclear. I mean I have the ability to use ethernet at both of my TV locations. The wall plates are there, but not in use. The only cords going to each box are HDMI, coax, and power.


Gotcha. I would go with DECA. You'll have less cables, plus you'll be using a supported setup for DirecTV. You just need DECA adapters for your other receivers that are pre-HR24. You'll also put all your MRV traffic in the DECA cloud and isolate it from your home network.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Gotcha. I would go with DECA. You'll have less cables, plus you'll be using a supported setup for DirecTV. You just need DECA adapters for your other receivers that are pre-HR24. You'll also put all your MRV traffic in the DECA cloud and isolate it from your home network.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Ah, very useful info. Thanks!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't understand;

The TS in post #43 stated he only had an HR44 and a C41.

There's no useful option for the use of ethernet with that setup. 

EDIT: Unless he's referring to future receiver additions.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't understand;

The TS in post #43 stated he only had an HR44 and a C41.

There's no useful option for the use of ethernet with that setup. 

EDIT: Unless he's referring to future receiver additions.


Nice pick up. Yes, if all there is in the setup is an HR44 and C41 then just an Ethernet cable to the HR44 is needed. The C41 connects back to the HR44 via the coax and has access to the Internet via the Ethernet connection to the HR44. 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No difference in speed at all: fewer wires, off the LAN, are a couple of plusses for DECA.

Just saw there was a passle of posts between the one I replied to and this. No warning about interim posts, and this is a bit redundant.


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> No difference in speed at all. fewer wires, off the LAN, are a couple of plusses for DECA.


Thanks, all!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok merg you officially made that one more difficult than needed. Get an extra beer when you get home you must be working to hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok merg you officially made that one more difficult than needed. Get an extra beer when you get home you must be working to hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


:lol:

I just re-read what I wrote and see what you mean... The scary thing is that I wasn't working yesterday. 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tedesco455 (Dec 10, 2013)

The way to enable your wired ethernet connection is to connect a known working ethernet cable to the port on your receiver, then go into "Network Setup" and choose "Restore Defaults" this way it forgets the Key and SSID for your wireless network. You should really notice a performance improvement on OnDemand downloads as the network latancy and packet loss will be much lower. This was on a HR44/500.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It also works by simply rebooting with an ethernet cable plugged in. It always will chose wired over wireless.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tedesco455 said:


> The way to enable your wired ethernet connection is to connect a known working ethernet cable to the port on your receiver, then go into "Network Setup" and choose "Restore Defaults" this way it forgets the Key and SSID for your wireless network. You should really notice a performance improvement on OnDemand downloads as the network latancy and packet loss will be much lower. This was on a HR44/500.


Welcome to DBSTalk! Nice explanation, too.....


----------



## cltmayberry (Jul 10, 2014)

...so it has been almost 6 months since the last posting to this topic... I happened to stumble across this thread via Google search for HR-44 and ethernet connection. First a wee bit of background to me and my setup.. 

I have been setup with DirecTV for over 2 years using an HR-24 and 2 'remote' boxes in the bedrooms. My HR-24 was connected to a DECA via ethernet cable connection that I have connected to a 'power-line' ethernet connection to my wireless router switchport connection. This setup works like greesed lightning. Now, time for a subscription renewal, finding out that I qualify for the free HR-44 with 2 genie-minis. I get the equipment next day (shocked), and evaluate the equipment. 

-my professional background- I work as a network engineer for a very large bank, and coordinate setup and installs for cisco routers/switches, firewalls, etc.. run packet capture and analysis, etc... so, I know what I am looking at and what the hardware is. 

I notice the ethernet port on the rear of the HR-44 with a rubberized plug in it, likely protecting from 'outside stuff'.. I am very interested in continuing to use my wired ethernet connection, as my wireless signal to the downstairs living room area is fairly weak, and wireless is an inferior communication for streaming media, etc. I removed the HR-24 and the DECA box/coax/ethernet, and plug the ethernet cable into the HR-44, along with the other TV/media connections and turn on the equipment for the first time. I initially receive a 'service error' due to the fact my equipment had not yet been activated on my account. I detail this, because my call with DirecTV support was very interesting, especially when I asked if i could use the ethernet port rather than wireless. The response was... maybe, but it is preferred to use wireless. Very vague and no explanation as to why, just that they 'suggest it'. 

After the support call, the HR-44 is ready to go, i check all settings, and find that under the 'network' settings area, i had the option to either use automatic or manual configuration, here seeing that my HR-44 had obtained a DHCP IP address via the wired connection. sweet!.. I check all the on-demand items, and internal weather/sports apps... all working.. Next, I move the HR-24 to the bedroom, connect to coax only and after a few minutes, i am able to see on the HR-44 the recorded shows.. a confirmation that the 'whole-home' DVR works.

Calling direcTV support a second time to install the genie-mini in the 2nd bedroom (device activation issue again), i again ask, if a wired ethernet connection work with the HR-44?.. This time, the response was almost laughable (from a senior tech, btw)... 
"we do not advise connecting the HR-44 to a wired connection for the reason that the 'other' network traffic on your network would interfere with the communications on your HR-44." ....uh.. ok.. my reply was... "and how does using a wireless signal, which can conflict with many more devices, network and otherwise, make the connection any more compatible?" ... and the response.. "the HR-44 is designed to operate at a much more efficient level over wireless, such that using a wired connection is not advisable" ... also from the tech.. "if you have issues with wifi signal strength to your HR-44, we can ship you a DECA device that you can use a wired connection to connect with." .... so again.. it seems that not even direcTV senior techs have a clue how or why to use the ethernet jack on the HR-44. 

-a note to those reading this that is thinking why I am not using the DECA with the HR-44 genie, is that the hardware that makes the DECA 'box' what it is, is now included internally in the HR-44. So, if any direcTV tech tried to tell you different is incorrect.

so, there still lies the mystery of the little HR-44 ethernet port. I will be sure to ask my lovely direcTV support about this again, when I finish watching all my shows from the HR-24 and replace with the 2nd genie-mini. This time with more of a training lesson mentality rather than dumb sheep like replies. 

enjoy!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Well, you are certainly correct in that there are some large gaps in knowledge and training among some CSRs, and your knowledge seems sound. Was there a question in there? i.e, are you all set? Welcome and good luck!


----------



## cltmayberry (Jul 10, 2014)

thank you for the kind welcome.. Just one question really... what is it that DirecTV is hiding in that magical ethernet port? LOL.. 

mostly just wanted to share my experiences, to encourage others that you can use a wired connection, no matter what DirecTV says.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> IIRC the techs are being told on HR44 installs that using wireless is the preferred connection method.


I had a 44 installed yesterday to replace a 34 that was connected by ethernet cable to my router ( they're right next to each other ). The installer said that there may be occasional dropouts of the whole home connection to my other dvr ( an HR 22 ) by using the cable instead of the wireless network. So the installers are being told to urge the wireless connection. What he said didn't really make sense to me but I didn't want to dispute him and he was very nice about it and just connected the cable. I don't think any settings were manually changed it just picked up the ethernet connection when it completed its set up routine. He did say that if I experienced some whole home dropouts to try disconnecting the cable and connecting to my wifi network instead. I'm not really expecting any problems due to this.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cltmayberry said:


> what is it that DirecTV is hiding in that magical ethernet port? LOL..


Nothing magical about it. DirecTV® does not train its techs or CSR to use this type of direct connection. This is why this connection is "unsupported" but works the same as if using a DECA BB


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pappasbike said:


> I had a 44 installed yesterday to replace a 34 that was connected by ethernet cable to my router ( they're right next to each other ). The installer said that there may be occasional dropouts of the whole home connection to my other dvr ( an HR 22 ) by using the cable instead of the wireless network. So the installers are being told to urge the wireless connection. What he said didn't really make sense to me but I didn't want to dispute him and he was very nice about it and just connected the cable. I don't think any settings were manually changed it just picked up the ethernet connection when it completed its set up routine. He did say that if I experienced some whole home dropouts to try disconnecting the cable and connecting to my wifi network instead. I'm not really expecting any problems due to this.


There's way too much BS on the part of some installers, and some of them are motivated solely by the fact they get paid more for the wireless installation rather than the wired. It makes no sense whatsoever, and is confusing to those who know about connections, and annoying to those who know a lot about them. It's something DIRECTV® should address as it wastes time and money.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> some of them are motivated solely by the fact they get paid more for the wireless installation rather than the wired.


Is the other way around


----------



## cltmayberry (Jul 10, 2014)

what I think is the most amusing part (or frustrating for most) is that technically speaking, by no way whatsoever is a wireless connection any more reliable than a wired connection. Looking again at the rear of the HR-24, I do see that it also has an ethernet connection that I never paid attention to. I was just following along with the tech installing the DECA box. Is it likely that the HR-24 ethernet port could also work? I'm doubting that it would, but why would it be there in the first place? What I do know is that whomever makes the DECA box is raking in $$$ on sales of a likely unnecessary device.

On my next support call to DirecTV, I will make it an asserted effort to get a real answer regarding the ethernet port on the HR-44....and hopefully not piss anyone off enough that they might remotely disable it..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cltmayberry said:


> what I think is the most amusing part (or frustrating for most) is that technically speaking, by no way whatsoever is a wireless connection any more reliable than a wired connection.


oh yea it is. Wireless is susceptible to all kinds of interference and the farther you are way from it, the worse it gets. With hard wired as long as you are with in specs, 100 meters there is no reduction in quality


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cltmayberry said:


> Looking again at the rear of the HR-24, I do see that it also has an ethernet connection that I never paid attention to. I was just following along with the tech installing the DECA box. Is it likely that the HR-24 ethernet port could also work?


As long as your HR24 is the only lonely box in your set up, you can use the ethernet port. Unlike the Genie, using the HR24 ethernet port disable its DECA adapter. You can of course run your WHDVR network over cat5, but that means running to wires to each location without any added benefit


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> oh yea it is. Wireless is susceptible to all kinds of interference and the farther you are way from it, the worse it gets. With hard wired as long as you are with in specs, 100 meters there is no reduction in quality


Um, I think you guys agree..


----------



## cltmayberry (Jul 10, 2014)

yeah sorry... I was trying to say that wireless is such a horrible means of receiving streaming media. Use cat5 or power line Ethernet to unreachable areas. DirecTV needs to take a class.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> oh yea it is. Wireless is susceptible to all kinds of interference and the farther you are way from it, the worse it gets. With hard wired as long as you are with in specs, 100 meters there is no reduction in quality


This is the second post in a row where you've mixed up the subject and the object. He had it right.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I think there's been a lot of confusing information about that ethernet connection over the years, even pre genies. I remember once when I already had the whole home service set up with two HRs connecting to the internet, the main HR in my living room had to be replaced. At that time I had my modem and router on the top floor of my house and I was using those power line ethernet adapters to make an ethernet connection to that primary HR. It wound up having to be replaced and when the guy came out he was adamant that the only way to do this was run a cable through the walls and floors to the HR from the upstairs router. When I told him I can just connect the ethernet cable from the power line adapter to it he became angry and just said "if you're happy fine" and just left. Even some on here were telling me that this was an unsupported way of making this connection but it worked fine and I never had any problems with it. I even had someone from DTV try to make me get one of those Cinema connection kits even when I was able to move my modem and router down to the floor where the primary HR is and no longer needed the power line adapters.

At least the guy that came out with the 44 was not in anyway pushy about using the wireless connection, he was just mentioning that he had heard about/seen? some issues with the whole home service using the ethernet connection. Haven't seen a problem yet and don't really expect to.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> This is the second post in a row where you've mixed up the subject and the object. He had it right.


glad you keeping score....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no_target (Aug 24, 2014)

I had this problem today and discovered this:
- Once wireless has been configured on the HR44, it is "stuck" in that configuration until the network settings are reset to defaults

So - if you want to go from a wireless configuration back to ethernet / wired, you have to enter network settings, reset to defaults, then redo network setup. Once I did this, my configuration was fully based on a single ethernet connection to my LAN network on which my TVs, HR44 and internet router are connected.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> I had a 44 installed yesterday to replace a 34 that was connected by ethernet cable to my router ( they're right next to each other ). The installer said that there may be occasional dropouts of the whole home connection to my other dvr ( an HR 22 ) by using the cable instead of the wireless network. So the installers are being told to urge the wireless connection. What he said didn't really make sense to me but I didn't want to dispute him and he was very nice about it and just connected the cable. I don't think any settings were manually changed it just picked up the ethernet connection when it completed its set up routine. He did say that if I experienced some whole home dropouts to try disconnecting the cable and connecting to my wifi network instead. I'm not really expecting any problems due to this.


I too had an HR 44 installed the other day as well and was told the same thing. After the installer left, i setup the Lan connection like my HR 34 was setup and have had no issues since.


----------



## BakoDan (Jun 3, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to add a post here encouraging everyone to use an ethernet connection to interface their HR44 to their LAN network if possible. Their DirecTV system (MRV, DirecTV App, On Demand viewing & streaming, etc.) will work much better than when interfacing via a wireless connection.

I had an HR44-500 Genie DVR installed on April 29, 2015. The installer insisted that it had to interface with my LAN wirelessly in order for the Whole Home DVR (i.e. MRV) system to work. After reading about this issue on this forum and on the DirecTV forum, I decided to connect the HR44 using the ethernet port. Everything now works better as a result including the MRV system.

In order to switch from a wireless connection to a wired connection, I simply ran a Cat5e cable from an ethernet port on my router to the ethernet port on the HR44, entered the network setup menu on the HR44, and selected "Reset to Default Settings." Once the HR44 completed the reset of the network settings, it instantly connected to my LAN using the ethernet connection. It was not necessary to reboot the HR44.

My Equipment
HR44-500
HR21-200
HR21-200
HR23-700
HR24-500
C41W-500
WVBR0-25
MULTI-SWITCH SWM 16


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A number of folks have found this works well for them, me among them.

Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BakoDan said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to add a post here encouraging everyone to use an ethernet connection to interface their HR44 to their LAN network if possible. Their DirecTV system (MRV, DirecTV App, On Demand viewing & streaming, etc.) will work much better than when interfacing via a wireless connection.
> 
> I had an HR44-500 Genie DVR installed on April 29, 2015. The installer insisted that it had to interface with my LAN wirelessly in order for the Whole Home DVR (i.e. MRV) system to work. After reading about this issue on this forum and on the DirecTV forum, I decided to connect the HR44 using the ethernet port. Everything now works better as a result including the MRV system.
> 
> ...


Don't understand why WHDVR would work better since if you've got all the receivers in the SWiM network then the signal doesn't use the wireless signal all all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> Don't understand why WHDVR would work better since it you've got all the receivers in the SWiM network then the signal doesn't use the wireless signal all all.


Right, there should be no difference in MRV wether the internet connection is done wifi or hardwired. Good catch !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BakoDan said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to add a post here encouraging everyone to use an ethernet connection to interface their HR44 to their LAN network if possible.


There is a current thread here where it seems tag using the Genie as a bridge is not as convenient as using a dedicated BroadBand DECA.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> There is a current thread here where it seems tag using the Genie as a bridge is not as convenient as using a dedicated BroadBand DECA.


I thought the operative word was "speed"! i.e., that the DECA was faster than wired HR44s, which are both faster than a wireless connection.


----------



## BakoDan (Jun 3, 2015)

RAD said:


> Don't understand why WHDVR would work better since if you've got all the receivers in the SWiM network then the signal doesn't use the wireless signal all all.


My bad. You are correct; the MRV signal travels between all DVRs via the SWiM network using MoCA networking technology - not internet. I overstated the results of interfacing the LAN and the HR44 as it pertains to MRV performance. My main point concerning MRV was simply that interfacing the LAN and the HR44 via an ethernet connection would not interfere with MRV performance (as has been insinuated by many a DirecTV installer and/or CSR). However, I do believe there are subtle improvements to the MRV system since I changed my LAN interface from wireless to ethernet. The most noticeable improvement is that I am now able to see all my DVRs via the DirecTV App on my Samsung Galaxy 3 tablet. Previously, only 1 or 2 DVRs were visible on my tablet. I get that technically this isn't an MRV issue, however it is my opinion that visibility of all DVRs on the LAN is a big benefit of having MRV service. For whatever reason, I did not have this visibility prior to interfacing the LAN with the HR44 via ethernet.


----------



## BakoDan (Jun 3, 2015)

peds48 said:


> There is a current thread here where it seems tag using the Genie as a bridge is not as convenient as using a dedicated BroadBand DECA.


I think I get that; if the router and the Genie aren't in the same location, it would certainly be more convenient to use a CCK (i.e. Broadband DECA) assuming that a SWiM connection is available in the same location as the router.


----------



## BakoDan (Jun 3, 2015)

Laxguy said:


> I thought the operative word was "speed"! i.e., that the DECA was faster than wired HR44s, which are both faster than a wireless connection.


What's the difference in speed when comparing an ethernet connected HR44 versus a wired CCK (i.e. Broadband DECA)? I take it that the wired CCK is better/faster than the MoCA converter imbedded in the HR44?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BakoDan said:


> What's the difference in speed when comparing an ethernet connected HR44 versus a wired CCK (i.e. Broadband DECA)? I take it that the wired CCK is better/faster than the MoCA converter imbedded in the HR44?


That was my understanding from another's post on the subject. I don't recall if he had actual numbers for comparison or not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BakoDan said:


> What's the difference in speed when comparing an ethernet connected HR44 versus a wired CCK (i.e. Broadband DECA)? I take it that the wired CCK is better/faster than the MoCA converter imbedded in the HR44?


The consensus on that thread is that the HR44 is not a great "bridge" for the entire MRV network as a BroadBand DECA would be.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BakoDan said:


> I think I get that; if the router and the Genie aren't in the same location, it would certainly be more convenient to use a CCK (i.e. Broadband DECA)* assuming that a SWiM connection is available in the same location as the router.*


You don't need a coax connection at the router if you have an ethernet connection at the Genie. You can simply use a 2 way SWM green label splitter to feed the Genie and BroadBand DECA


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

My experience isn't based upon speed but reliability. with the wifi connection my HR44 would disconnect all the time - don't think it ever lasted more that 2 days and most of time it didn't last more than a couple of hours. I hooked up the direct connect over a month ago and has not failed.
I'll trade reliablilty for some speed anyday.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CTJon said:


> My experience isn't based upon speed but reliability. with the wifi connection my HR44 would disconnect all the time - don't think it ever lasted more that 2 days and most of time it didn't last more than a couple of hours. I hooked up the direct connect over a month ago and has not failed.
> I'll trade reliablilty for some speed anyday.


You did not lose any speed.


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

BakoDan said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to add a post here encouraging everyone to use an ethernet connection to interface their HR44 to their LAN network if possible. Their DirecTV system (MRV, DirecTV App, On Demand viewing & streaming, etc.) will work much better than when interfacing via a wireless connection.
> 
> I had an HR44-500 Genie DVR installed on April 29, 2015. The installer insisted that it had to interface with my LAN wirelessly in order for the Whole Home DVR (i.e. MRV) system to work. After reading about this issue on this forum and on the DirecTV forum, I decided to connect the HR44 using the ethernet port. Everything now works better as a result including the MRV system.
> 
> In order to switch from a wireless connection to a wired connection, I simply ran a Cat5e cable from an ethernet port on my router to the ethernet port on the HR44, entered the network setup menu on the HR44, and selected "Reset to Default Settings." Once the HR44 completed the reset of the network settings, it instantly connected to my LAN using the ethernet connection. It was not necessary to reboot the HR44.


I had to do the same procedure to switch my HR44 from wireless to wired connection, just go to network setup menu and select "Reset to Default Settings" and you are switched to wired connection.


----------



## sfeigy (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you. (I registered just to say that)!


----------

